# Recommendations for a Portable-ish Electric Pourover Grinder (V60/Cafetiere/Aeropress)



## orge (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi,

I'm going to be travelling and staying away from home in hotels for work for the foreseeable future.

I have a v60 and a feldgrind 2, which I find are fantastic for making pourover when on holiday. However, I'm finding that hand grinding is getting a bit monotonous for early morning starts and I'm considering whether there might be a "portable-ish" electric grinder I could transport in the boot of my car. I've just sold a Baratza Vario with my old espresso machine, so that's the first option that springs to mind and I'm slightly kicking myself for selling it on! Is there anything else anybody would recommend? This would only ever be used for pourover, as I've got espresso grinding covered back at home.

Thanks,

J


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Wilfa svart will do what you want


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

Wilfa Svart or Baratza Encore will work fine. Since you always have a car, it's not a big deal to stow away.

If a faster handgrinder was an option, a Lido 3 can grind through a dose pretty fast. I might almost grind it faster than my Wilfa.


----------



## orge (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks guys. 

I hadn't heard of the Wilfa but it looks good in terms of price/size vs the vario. The reviews seen say that it's about as good as the encore for grind quality. Does that sound about right for v60 etc?

Cheers.

J


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

orge said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I hadn't heard of the Wilfa but it looks good in terms of price/size vs the vario. The reviews seen say that it's about as good as the encore for grind quality. Does that sound about right for v60 etc?
> 
> ...


----------

